# Gaggia evolution ???



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Gaggia evolution, is it basically a classic in a different case? Any major differences? This would be a project/spare so what to look for?

ok it seems it doesn't have a 3 way solenoid valve but how does this affect it, I get how the valve works (I think) but not how a machines works without it.

ALso seems the evolution is more like a cubika?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Nothing on the evolution?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the evolutio

markn uses a small valve with spring and bung in the brewhead, due to design you cant completely stop leaking.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

tpe it right this time lol

the evolution uses a small valve with spring and bung in the brewhead, due to design you cant completely stop leaking

mark


----------



## zdgrunf (May 15, 2012)

1. There is no OPV valve in evolution

2. No solenoid valve

3. Smaller water tank and drip tray

4. Plastic vs metal body

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the evolution does actually have an opv, its the "T" valve on the pump.

mark


----------

